# Tent kit from Walmart



## Dalecamino

I needed all these things to take better pictures of my pens . I decided to get the kit that had it all together in one box . Did I do good ? Or not ? Any help here ? Thank you !


----------



## gerryr

The lighting looks pretty good and so does the exposure.  The only problem is that the pen is slightly out of focus but the black cloth is very much in focus.  You're using autofocus and your camera chose to focus on the cloth, probably because the AF area is in the center of the viewfinder.  Rotate the pen so that it's basically parallel with the camera back and make sure the pen is in the AF area brackets.  Just moving the pen, oriented at it is, to be in the AF brackets will still probably not give you an in-focus pen from end to end.


----------



## dalemcginnis

I hope you did good, that's what I have.


----------



## YoYoSpin

If you get too close to the subject, youâ€™ll get a fish-eye effect. Back in the old film-camera days, the rule of thumb for portrait shooting was to use a 70-120mm lens (magnification). Same thing applies to digital photography.

Try positioning the camera about three feet away from the piece and then zoom in about 2-3X. Works best with a tri-pod and/or a camera with steady-shot anti-blur capability. This added depth of field will not only fix any fish-eye distortion, but will also help with the focus problem.


----------



## gerryr

The reason for using a longer than normal, 50-55mm lens, for portraits was to make it easier to put the background out of focus.  For a 35mm camera, the low end for portrait lenses was right about 85mm and the high end was 135mm.  I used a 180mm lens on my Bronica for portraits and a 100mm lens on my Canon.


----------



## Dalecamino

OK Gerry , you busted me trying to get away with using Auto focus . I'm still getting aquainted with this new camera . I'll have to read up on Manual focusing & zooming . Turning the pen is right on , I just forgot you say to keep the pen paralel to the back of the camera . Let's see if I've learned anything . I'll try again . Thanks for the help guys .


----------



## Varinokid

Where did ya find this at?  I have searched at Wal-mart for this kit and no avail.  How much was it and what department did you find this?  (I even asked the workers but they're mostly teenagers who have no idea where anything is at)


----------



## Dalecamino

OK , so I still don't know how to focus manually . It was better on auto . I'll keep working on it . It still wants to focus on the fabric . I backed off & used the zoom . You find these kits in the photo developement & camera department . In a yellow box .


----------



## RonInSpringTX

you bought this pen kit in the photo / camera / electronics department of a Wal Mart????  did I hear you right???


----------



## altaciii

Ditto to Chucks post.  I have not been able to find the tent at our SUPER Walmart.  Can you post a web link?[V]


----------



## RonInSpringTX

nevermind, you obviously meant the cloth / box or backdrop material I guess.


----------



## Dalecamino

I have to remember , say what you mean , mean what you say ! OK , I bought the Portable Lighting Kit at Walmart . It does not include the Pen Kit . The Pen Kit , I bought at PSI .


----------



## dalemcginnis

Try this:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=8144811

I think this is what he has.  It's what I have.


----------



## Dalecamino

The tent in your kit is a better than mine . Mine has panels that velcro together . At a slightly lower price @ $45.00 But there was no selection . This is it ! Apperently , not all Stores carry them . We did do good Dale !


----------



## Tea Clipper

I am not an expert by far, however I have been told that using zoom will decrease your depth of field and this is not a good thing when shooting pens because we usually only have 2-3" DOF to work with as it is.

Since you are not familiar with your camera yet, I'm guessing that you have not turned on Macro mode and that's why the camera is focusing on the wrong subject.  Look for the flower symbol and turn it on.


----------



## Dalecamino

Thanks Ron ! That's a good guess , but I am using macro . In fact according to my two little instruction books ( Basic ) & ( Advanced ) I select the little flower , fill the display with the pen , push timer to ten seconds , push the shutter button half way to focus , then push it all the way down . I had to do something else for awhile . I'll get back to the books , I know it's there .Thank you for your input .


----------



## Ligget

> _Originally posted by dalecamino_
> 
> Thanks Ron ! That's a good guess , but I am using macro . In fact according to my two little instruction books ( Basic ) & ( Advanced ) I select the little flower , fill the display with the pen , push timer to ten seconds , push the shutter button half way to focus , then push it all the way down . I had to do something else for awhile . I'll get back to the books , I know it's there .Thank you for your input .



Chuck you never stood on one leg with your little finger raised on your right hand! lol  [}][)]


----------



## Daniel

Zooming will decrease depth of field. but in reality the only time you need more than about an inch is if you are taking a picture of the pen with it pointed at the camera. controling depth of field with that small of a space gets a bit complicated. I can do it with my 35mm, but have never taken the time to figure it out on my digital.


----------



## Dalecamino

Mark , if that's the way they take pictures in Scotland , I'm not above trying it here !! Little finger on right hand , does it matter which leg to stand on ? I want to get this right ! How about a hoop on the leg in the air ?


----------



## Dalecamino

I agree with you Daniel . I had Canon 35mm I could take pics of anything . This digital is another animal , that I think is going to take a little more education to use it . Thanks for your info on this subject . Thanks to all for the help !  [8D]


----------



## gerryr

If you want to see what the depth of field is with any camera, any focal length lens and any aperture, try this http://www.dofmaster.com/dofjs.html


----------



## aurrida

i would ask, what do what to achieve?

i think the next questions you may want to ask yourself are:

who is my audience?

what do they want them to see?

does the composition achieve what you want? does it show off the elements you feel are important and what other people are interested in?

are you using the focus to achieve what you want? either to show the whole object in focus or select a particular area to be in focus and throw the rest out of focus to draw in the viewer to a particular spot? 

does you light produce a natural looking picture that shows of the colour of the materials accurately? or does the lighting you use produce a particular effect you  want to enhance the object? 

are the props you are using enhancing the object and picture in general? 

does you background provide a good contrast to show off the object?

i would always advise someone to look at how the big companies photograph their pens. look at pictures on this site, decide which ones you like and why. then, copy them. get it right. then unleash the creative side. 

well enough of me. looking forward to seeing more of your pens and photographs and how it develops.


----------



## Dalecamino

Thank you Darren ! Good points , well taken .


----------



## jrc

I have this light tent and it works better than any I have seen.  

http://alzodigital.com/online_store/alzo_100_tent_kits.htm

Got this photo with a Finepix S700 a $180 Camera.


----------



## dalemcginnis

> _Originally posted by dalecamino_
> 
> The tent in your kit is a better than mine . Mine has panels that velcro together . At a slightly lower price @ $45.00 But there was no selection . This is it ! Apperently , not all Stores carry them . We did do good Dale !



Actually I should have looked at that more closely, mine also has the velcro panels.  I saw the lights and tripod were the same and didn't think about the different shape of the tent[:I].  Just checked out their website thoroughly and they don't show ours, just the more expensive version. I do know my WM(both stores) only stocks 1 or 2 at a time so maybe they're just having the misfortune of looking when they're out of stock.  They were right by the digital cameras.


----------



## Dalecamino

Jim , is that camera mounted on a tripod ?? Yours is the kind of picture I'm looking for with my pens . Shows everything ! Good pictures . How 'bout I send my pens to you ? Thanks for showing this . Here's one I tried today . I'm using a Canon Power Shot A 560 I think Dale looked it up on the net last week . It may not be the camera ! But MY cage rattles sometimes !


----------



## jrc

This is my photo setup and photos I took this morning.  A lighter or gray background seems to work better for this setup.


----------



## Dalecamino

Good morning Jim ! Glad I checked on this post . That's a great set up , with good pics of some nice pens . I'm almost convinced , I need a different camera for this close up photography . I like what you have shown here . Thanks for your help .  [8D]


----------



## rjwolfe3

Thanks for the info on the photo tent from Walmart, when out last night and picked one up for about $45.  What a difference it makes.  Now once I get a better camera I'll be all set.


----------



## jrc

One more light tent photo


----------



## Dalecamino

Glad to help out Rob . I just didn't see myself cutting up boxes or plastic pipes . Rigging reflectors , when it's all right there in a box . My pictures aren't that great anyway . I would recommend a camera like Jim in Vermont has . Not one like I have . Canon A 560  Just my opion !  Thanks for the pictures Jim !!  [8D]


----------



## Jarheaded

Chuck, I just clicked on the Walmart link that you posted and it shows all the stuff, but it says that it is not sold online and it is not sold in stores. This is funny that they advertise it, but their is no way of buying it I guess.


----------



## Dalecamino

Good point Johnnie ! Don't make sense to me . But , if you want one , I'll gladly go to the store where I bought mine , before the manager finds out he's not supposed to be selling them !! Send me a PM . I'd be glad to hook you up . [8D]


----------



## Jarheaded

Thank you for the offer Chuck.  The willingness to go out of ones way to help each other is one of the things that I really like about this forum. I just took a run to the Walmart near here and they have plenty of them . I paid less than $50 for one. Now if I could just figure out how to take a decent picture,I'll be doing good.


----------



## Dalecamino

No problem Johnnie ! I've gotten plenty of help here in different forms . If I can do something for someone here I will . When you get into that tent kit , you'll find there is no white background . The pioctures I posted here in SOYP forum were taken with the Black & the Gray backgrounds . You'll see that my camera was focusing on the fabric by the pen . I bought a white poster board , but haven't taken any new pictures yet . ' Cause i'm making some new pens . Will try my photo skills when they are done . Good luck with the new kit . I like mine just fine , but like you , I need to take better pictures ! I kinda wish I lived next door to our friend in Montana ! You know who I mean ? GERRY !! He sure is a big help to us . Thanking you now Gerry if you're in on this post ! Not to leave out all the others . You've been a help too Johnnie . I'm outa breath ! [8D][8D][8D]


----------

